# ~~The ONE, or should I say TWO?~~



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!! what can I say? I caught my first ICE WALLEYE and got another to go with it today...!! I'm really excited still!! 

It started out really weird...I wasnt marking anything...when I did start marking the fish would not follow...I thought they were shad whick wouldnt have been good...after a little bit of not catching gills/crappie where I always do I found out why!!

I had a dead-stick rod sitting on the bucket while (I THINK) I was switching rods/baiting..not sure...not paying attention...out of the corner of my eye I see the spring bobber go down SOLID I pick the rod up and the line gos slack..darn...I set the rod down...not 15 seconds later it happens again only harder and more aggressively..I set the hook and game on...After a tough battle due to half frozen rod and reel I get its head up...I had a slight glance and I was pretty sure that it was a bass or huge crappie...It takes a drag-peeling run and I stick the rod down the hole...after I reel up I had iced my first ICE EYE!!!!!! I most likely looked like a crazy man running-jumping-yelling-going crazy with excitement!! 

I then switched over to walleye gear..I got the second one on a buck-shot spoon tipped with a minnow head...saw this one on the vex. and she pounded it...I was pretty sure it was an eye...we also got two 9 in. crapps, one 9.5 in.,some throw backs and some gills....all caught in 20 fow...

I cant really explain the excitement so here are the pics....MAYBE MY DAD WILL CHIME IN (HE WISHES HE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE, BUT I STILL HELD ALL THE EXCITEMENT WHEN I GOT HOME) LOL...THANKS FOR READING.....one was 22 and the other 20........s.f.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

one more.....


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

At least someone is catching a few 'Eyes......Are you gonna let us know what lake you were at? Good luck next time out !!!!!:B


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great job Mario,
Haven't met you and for a long time thought you were much older(don't know why, guess it's the way you talk)but glad to hear about your eyes. That's all I fish for and love it. Where were you, Mosquito...I'm guessin'! Anyhow, congrats on both of them and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice fish Mario


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome, I know where you will be Saturday. Those are 2 nice eyes. They are in trouble now that you know what they look like on your Vex. Thanks for the pics - got me droolin on the keyboard.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job man! feels good... after lots of little ones I finally got my first keeper from berlin yesterday! Keep up the good work!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go !!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Mario!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Very NICE.*


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to go young man!! seems you are becoming quite the icer!! from the sounds of things its well deserved!! keep up the good work,we enjoy you enthusiasum(sp?)


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catch SF! Who needs a shanty anyways.... that looked cold, but very rewarding!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario....Mario....Mario............Way to go man!!!!!!!!!!!! Now you totally got the big "hook" in ya..........A really BIG CONGRAT'S" on your catch and out in the elements to boot....You have turned into one heck of an ICER'.....Seem like only yesterday I met and shook your hand at the Mogadore Outing ......and in a week or so your gonna fish the big money tournament at Mosquito......Best of LUCK at that one.....Good fishing and fish safely.....jON sR.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good job, you keep catching walleye I'm going to start dragging you around on Erie with me for good luck.  Love the exitement out of you!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic! Nice fish bud!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Good job SF, those are some nice fish!


----------



## jigmanjr (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the nice fish


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work on the eye's!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice going! Your persistence had no other outcome. Wish you and your dad well in the tourney.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

nice work, as always Mario! so awesome.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice walleye's! Also props to braving the crappy weather and getting out there and doin the job!


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great effort! You deserve it. And to think I didn't go out because it was too cold.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job! Your hooked now.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

great job mario,i knew you would, just a matter of time. you have put in your time on the ice. those are 2 beauties.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats!! The first of thousands, I'd say! But how did you know it'd be a snow day at school?? I saw you were planning this for a while in another post!(or did you just play hooky to go fishing?-like Tom Sawyer!)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Good job, you keep catching walleye I'm going to start dragging you around on Erie with me for good luck.  Love the exitement out of you!


that would be awesome!! I have been wanting to go out there!! lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

guys thanks for all of the comments!! It sure was a blast and will stay with me forever!! Hopefully I can get some in the near future(tommorrow)  ....

**cj stone--tues and wed we had snow days..at 6:45 each morning I started texting everyone I knew that could drive and wanted to go!! lol!! see out there again!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish buddy!


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Great fish!!! The falling snow in the photo makes for a great effect, really enjoy that image.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> **cj stone--tues and wed we had snow days..at 6:45 each morning I started texting everyone I knew that could drive and wanted to go!! lol!! see out there again!!!


Very enterprising! "Where there's a will, there's a way!" I used to bug all my relatives to take me fishing when I was a kid(seems like a century ago)!! When they couldn't go, I'd fish the local creek for chubs! I walked 8 miles to take my written drivers test when I was 15 3/4! (I wanted that drivers license bad.) You sound like the kind of fellow who would do that also!! Good luck on the eyes this weekend!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes, yes I would!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Mario, (Steelhead Fever) You simply AMAZE me. Love your pics and the excitement you show. Linda


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

the look on your face is of shear excitement.....simply a awesome catch mario. great job and i hope you continue to catch more and bigger fish. gotta love that vex.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well if you been following all of Steelheads post you should know which lake he was at and where he was at! LOL


----------

